
TL;DR Programming - grayprog
http://gorban.org/tldr-programing/
======
bluesnowmonkey
Bob half implements his module so quickly that it fuels the business. Business
hires Fred to help keep it running. Fred likes to criticize other people's
code that happens to pay his salary. We get blog post.

~~~
pdpi
Tactically cutting corners to get to market is a valid strategy.

The problem is when people stop even evaluating the corners they're cutting,
and when they react to having this pointed out to them with snarky comments
about time to market.

------
lousken
that was too long - tl;dr?

------
grayprog
Are you guilty of being a TL;DR programmer?

~~~
werber
I think once you start falling into those patterns, whether at work or on a
personal project, it's time to move on, recenter, and possibly reevaluate your
career choice.

